# Suddenly sleepy/not as active



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I noticed over the past 2 days my little dude has not been coming out as much. I did hear him come out last night for a bit on the wheel (as there is evidence too) and I heard him eat and most of the food is gone, but rather than being out AS SOON as I turned off the lights, I had to wake him up and remove him from his little house and put him outside. I feel like ever since I put a tissue box hut in there for him...all he does is sleep in it. He used to be up ALL night and now I barely hear him.

Is it possible that because hes 2 months old he is just taking advantage of sleep? Or maybe he got greedy with his new house? I know he is not hibernating or trying to because he huffs at me for a minute when I try to wake him up and then unfolds. I just dont get it haha


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Babies sleep alot. Sounds like he is enjoying the dark comfort of his new bed. 

Mine don't come out as soon as the lights are off. It usually takes them about a half hour to realize it and meander out. It is good you are watching the eating and pooping habits for any changes.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What is the temperature. Is his cage in any drafts? What about lighting during the day. They need 12-14 hours of light and at this time of year, day light is not enough. 

You mention you put him outside. I assume you mean outside as in your house but outside his cage. If not, it is too cold for a hedgie to be outside.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I wonder if the tissue box is not allowing enough light to get to him, so that he just ends up sleeping through everything, without a distinct notice of whether it's light or dark out.

Try taking out the tissue box and see if his schedule returns to normal.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

My little girl used to sleep A LOT too! She's just 12 weeks old today (yay!) and it almost seems like she went through a bit of a growth spurt (as well as major quilling) over the last 4 weeks or so~ so she was not only sleeping a lot but was majorly cranky about being picked up or woken up! She's just now starting to be a bit more active and she'll run on her wheel all night long. She still does the "jump on the wheel as soon as mommy and daddy go to bed" thing, but she's also been waking up for an hour or so in the morning which she never used to do. I thought mine was sleeping more than normal too (and I felt bad when I'd wake her up everynight for quality time), but ever since she hit about the 11 week mark, she's been sleeping a bit less and appears a lot less agitated when I wake her. Now I say "less" because I still get huffed and puffed at whenever I wake her...but then I entice her with a mealy and she's ready to go!! 
So I think if you give him a few more weeks, he'll start coming out more too.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I took the tissue box out today and he was not happy about he. He wouldn't even let me take him out of it haha kinda cute though. I also keep him with me all day when im home wrappped up in a blanket to keep him warm and he totally stays with me. Not outsidee!!! Haha don't worry. I'll see if this works out. Everything else seems normal. Maybe he just grew an unusal attachment to the shoebox hha


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The tissue box should not make any difference as far as light is concerned. They don't necessarily need to be able to see the light, just that it's there. Myself and others used solid coloured igloos with bags and blankies inside and sometimes igloo covers as well. It's never a problem and would be just as dark or darker inside than tissue box.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

At least he is still eating and stopped itching to the point of shedding skin. The other day he looked like he rolls in eraser shavings thats how bad his skin was. Now he seems to be ok just more sleepy than usual. He is still a mega pooper and still drinking cups of water and eating so maybe he is just being a baby hah


----------

